# Makita 5402na as portable mill?



## Mike63 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello All,

I just joined this forum and I think I have hit on the group that might be able to answer my question. Do you guys think it is possible to take the Makita 16" circular saw and make a carriage for it to saw small logs say 12 inches and under?

My rough idea was to make a carriage which would allow the saw to pass over the log on rails and then turn the 180 degrees and saw from the other side of say a 12 inch log to complete the cut, since the Makita 16" saw has only a 6 1/4 depth of cut.

Does this seem possible ?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## huskyhank (Mar 9, 2010)

Good thinking but I don't think this will work. I suspect you'll burn up an expensive saw pretty quickly.

How about a cheap portable table saw turned upside down on some kind of carriage? You'll have a deeper cut and when it dies you're out maybe $100?


----------



## Kicker_92 (Mar 9, 2010)

Just about anything that runs off a household 110V outlet will not be a good choice. That saw is slow running through 6" thick cuts, even with the narrow kerf blade. 

You'll need either a larger electric motor, or something with some HP to start with. Take a look at the smaller Lucas mills for an idea of power requirements.


----------



## jimdad07 (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe a large, 2-stroke demolition saw?


----------



## BobL (Mar 10, 2010)

Mike63 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just joined this forum and I think I have hit on the group that might be able to answer my question. Do you guys think it is possible to take the Makita 16" circular saw and make a carriage for it to saw small logs say 12 inches and under?
> 
> ...



No


----------



## ogscarfox (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, 

Im based in the UK and have had a 5402na imported, im in green oak framing and thought this would be excellent as we use mainly 6x6 oak and this saw is capable of cutting it in one pass.

Ive bought a freud diablo 32tooth blade, and have set it to square, but am finding it cuts slightly out of square to the tune of 5mm at the bottom corner of the beam, is anyone having or had a similar problem when cutting hardwoods?

Regards

Ogscarfox


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 17, 2015)

After this, you could try slabbing with an angle grinder:


----------



## El Quachito (Mar 18, 2015)

It is an interesting idea.


----------



## Dobbs (Mar 19, 2015)

I use the 16" Makita cutting big dry timbers when framing.
I would say NO.
It does not have enough guts.
Rain soaked timbers are a a real fight for the saw. I can't see it working at all in a wet log. 
Dave


----------



## Boon (Mar 22, 2015)

I tried trimming rough edges off the outer soft wood in pine my Makita struggled through start to finish. That's why lucas mills and others are designed the way they are.


----------

